# Software > Linux >  Πορβλημα με Netgear σε slackware και αλλα

## nodas

μετα τις οδηγιες του spirosco για εγκατασταση του kernel 2.4.26

μου βγαζει συνεχεια κατα την εκκινηση του μηχανηματος
error στα modules κατι για orionco pcι:

----------


## m0bius

> μετα τις οδηγιες του spirosco για εγκατασταση του kernel 2.4.26
> 
> μου βγαζει συνεχεια κατα την εκκινηση του μηχανηματος
> error στα modules κατι για orionco pcι:


Εχεχε, ούτε το πρόβλημα μας έκανες paste όμως ούτε καμία παραπάνω πληροφορία. Περισσότερο με μπέρδεψες τώρα. Τι σχέση έχουν οι Netgear με τις orinoco;

----------


## nodas

αυτο λεω και γω 

λεει οτι δεν μπορει να φορτωσει - βρει orinoco_pci

----------


## m0bius

Άνοιξε το /etc/modules.conf και /etc/rc.d/rc.modules και βρές αν υπάρχουν γραμμές για την orinoco_pci και κάντες comment out

----------


## Acinonyx

Φαίνεται πως είναι ενεργοποιημένο το hotplug. Αυτόματα αναγνωρίζει την netgear σαν orinoco και φορτώνει το module. Πρέπει να κάνεις edit το άρχειο /etc/hotplug/blacklist και να προσθέσεις τα παρακάτω για να απενεργοποιησεις το hotplug γενικα στις netgear αφού δημιουργεί και πρόβλημα αν κάνεις download F/W στη RAM:



```
orinoco
orinoco_pci
hostap
hostap_pci
```

Έτσι θα πρέπει να φορτώνεις χειροκίνητα ή σε script το module που θες για τις netgear.

----------


## nodas

ξανακανω εγκατασταση να επιλεξω no στο HOTPLUG ??

αυτο με το χειροκινητο με μπερδεψε τι πρεπει να κανω?

----------


## Acinonyx

Δεν χρειάζεται να ξανακανεις εγκατάσταση. Δεν πειράζει αν έχεις το hotplug αρκεί να βάλες τις γραμμές στο blacklist. Το hotplug είναι για να φορτώνει-ξεφορτώνει αυτόματα το module με το που βάζεις-βγάζεις μια PCMCIA στην υποδοχή της. Δεν είναι κακό να υπάρχει - μάλλον αδιαφορο στην περιπτωσή μας. Κοίταξες και σε αυτό που σου έγραψε ο m0bius μην έχεις καμιά γραμμή εκεί μέσα που ανεβάζει το orinoco;

----------


## spirosco

Ειτε απενεργοποιεις το hotplug η στο /etc/modules.conf προσθετεις :
alias orinoco_pci off

----------


## nodas

αλλη μια ερωτηση το patch σου acinonyx περιεχεται στο νεο πυρηνα ?

----------


## nodas

εκανα αυτο που ειπε ο spirosco και επεξε μια χαρα  :: 

τωρα τις ρυθμιζω απο rc.hostap.conf ή rc.inetd1.conf

scan και τα υπολοιπα με ποιες εντολες κανει  ::

----------


## spirosco

Απο το rc.hostap.conf.

Για scan:
swaret --update
swaret --install wireless-scripts

και μετα:

iwscan wlan0 (εννοειται σε managed mode η καρτα)

----------


## nodas

οταν ανοιγω το pc (reboot) δεν μου σηκωνει το rc.hostap αυτοματα (φορτωνει default τιμες)

και αναγκαζομαι να δινω την εντολη 

γινετε να το δηλωσω καπου ετσι ωστε σε καθε reboot να σηκωνετε αυτοματα??

ΥΣ. ευχαριστω για τις προηγουμενες απαντησεις

----------


## spirosco

Βεβαιωσου οτι το rc.hostap ειναι δηλωμενο μεσα στο /etc/rc.d/rc.M. 
Eδω εχω πληροφοριες: http://spirosco.awmn.gr:8005/

----------


## nodas

εκανα κατι αλλαγες αλλα δεν δουλεψε

τα αρχειακια ειναι αυτα παρακατω πειραξα το rc.M kai το rc.hostap.conf

----------


## mojiro

> Άνοιξε το /etc/modules.conf και /etc/rc.d/rc.modules και βρές αν υπάρχουν γραμμές για την orinoco_pci και κάντες comment out


σημερα εβαλα σε ενα pc τις netgear-prism & netgear-atheros και απο default ειδε
μαλλον την prism σαν orinoco!  ::  την αλλη δεν πρεπει να την ειδε.

----------


## nodas

```
[email protected]:~# /etc/rc.d/rc.M
Going multiuser...
cannot (un)set powersave mode
Starting sysklogd daemons:   /usr/sbin/syslogdsyslogd: Already running.
 /usr/sbin/klogd -c 3 -x
klogd: Already running.
Starting PCMCIA services:
  <Probing for PCIC: edit /etc/rc.d/rc.pcmcia>
cardmgr[1372]: no pcmcia driver in /proc/devices
Configuring wlan0 TCPIP Properties: 
Setting IP/Netmask/Broadcast:  /sbin/ifconfig wlan0 10.19.145.88 broadcast 10.19.145.127 netmask 255.255.255.192 
 Configuring ath0 Wireless Properties: 
Setting Mode and ESSID:  /usr/sbin/iwconfig wlan0 mode managed essid awmn-1064-2742 
Setting Operating Channel:  /usr/sbin/iwconfig wlan0 channel 4 
Setting Transmit Power:  /usr/sbin/iwconfig wlan0 txpower 1 
Setting Connection Bit Rate:  /usr/sbin/iwconfig wlan0 rate auto 
Activating hardware detection:  /etc/rc.d/rc.hotplug start
Starting sysklogd daemons:   /usr/sbin/syslogdsyslogd: Already running.
 /usr/sbin/klogd -c 3 -x
klogd: Already running.
Activating IPv4 packet forwarding.
Starting Internet super-server daemon:  /usr/sbin/inetd
Starting OpenSSH SSH daemon:  /usr/sbin/sshd
Starting BIND:  /usr/sbin/named
Updating shared library links:  /sbin/ldconfig
Updating X font indexes:  /usr/X11R6/bin/fc-cache
Starting sendmail MTA daemon:  /usr/sbin/sendmail -L sm-mta -bd -q25m
Starting sendmail MSP queue runner:  /usr/sbin/sendmail -L sm-msp-queue -Ac -q25m
Starting APM daemon:  /usr/sbin/apmd
An apmd is already running as process 1293:
If it is no longer running, remove /var/run/apmd.pid
Starting Samba...
Starting Zebra ...
Starting Net-SNMP Server ...
Starting Apache Web Server ...
Starting NTP Server ...
```

----------


## nodas

Το προβλημα λυθηκε  ::  επρεπε να το γραψω στο τελος του /etc/rc.d/rc.M 

το 


```
# Initialize the Prism (Hostap) based networking hardware.
if [ -x /etc/rc.d/rc.hostap ]; then
  . /etc/rc.d/rc.hostap start
fi
```

----------


## spirosco

Υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να εχεις προβλημα με τη quagga τωρα που αλλαξες τη σειρα στο rc.M.
Αν δεις περιεργη συμπεριφορα τοτε μετεφερε τις γραμμες που σηκωνουν τη quagga στο τελος του rc.M μετα απο το rc.hostap.

----------


## nodas

tnx  ::

----------


## nodas

το bgp κανει εκκινηση με κατι απο τα παρακατω?



```
# SNMPd:
if [ -x /etc/rc.d/rc.snmpd ]; then
echo "Starting Net-SNMP Server ..."
. /etc/rc.d/rc.snmpd start >/dev/null
fi
# Zebra
if [ -x /etc/rc.d/rc.zebra ]; then
echo "Starting Zebra ..."
/bin/rc.zebra start >/dev/null
fi
# RIPd
if [ -x /etc/rc.d/rc.ripd ]; then
echo "Starting RIPd ..."
/bin/rc.ripd start >/dev/null
fi
# OSPFd
if [ -x /etc/rc.d/rc.ospfd ]; then
echo "Starting OSPFd ..."
/bin/rc.ospfd start >/dev/null
fi
```

αν οχι ειναι το
# bgpd
if [ -x /etc/rc.d/rc.bgpd ]; then
echo "Starting BGPd ..."
/bin/rc.bgpd start >/dev/null
fi

----------

